# Nipple trip



## CocoLoco (Oct 30, 2009)

We are thinking about a Nipple trip Wednesday, Anyone else going to be out there?


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Was thinking about it myself what's it look like out there


----------



## CocoLoco (Oct 30, 2009)

Hilton's looks pretty good. Seas should be almost flat. If you are out there Holla at coco loco


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

*What channel*

Which channel you monitor I'll be on the Reel 
Lemon


----------



## CocoLoco (Oct 30, 2009)

68 usually. We are getting late start. I ll be there about 9am. I ll call for Reel


----------



## CocoLoco (Oct 30, 2009)

Just back in from nipple. Found tide line with some grass running SW to NE at about 170 feet on way to nipple. Didn't stop later trolled back to east at about 2 miles north of nipple. Water ok not great no weeds Picked up Nita and 35# wahoo. Beautiful day on water Fished with just my wife Kim. She caught all the fish.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Pics!


----------



## CocoLoco (Oct 30, 2009)

Kim's wahoo


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

*I passed you on the way out tried to hail you on the radio*

Tried to call you yesterday we were in the yellow cc. We didn't even have a knock down. Fave up at 3 and ran to the edge and loaded up on mangos.


----------



## CocoLoco (Oct 30, 2009)

I saw yellow cc but didn't realize it was you. I called for Reel Lemon in early afternoon but couldn't find you. (now I get the name) Maybe next time We are trying to squeeze in a few more trips this year. Holla at us anytime


----------



## GatorTrout (Jun 23, 2011)

*edge off navarre*

Sounds like the sailfish are hot off Navarre with the kayakers. And 3 were caught at Pensacola Beach Pier today. Have any marlin fishermen tried for these sailfish? I know 40 years ago there was a hot fishery for sailfish in the fall off Destin.


----------

